# The Village Mousery



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Hello all, after a rather long break i'm back. i feel i'm missing the mouse chat, i'm going to do here a little intro and chat alittle crap for those who dont know me or remember me, and fill those who do in on what i've been up to.  
Hello, i'm Kim im a NMC member from the northeast of england... i've been showing over a year now and in my first year i've managed 2 BIS and a BOA and a few section wins. I breed PEW, Cream and Blue in self and satin and had most of my big wins with PEW u/8s. I started out on this site about a year and a half ago as a pet owner and quickly fell into the NMC's trap.

I started out with a mixed trio of PEW and Cream and a pair of Self Blues september 2010 and like all small mouserys i had my fair share of problems to start with. Out of the origanal trio of PEW and Cream, i had a satin cream buck, PEW self and an ivory doe, the ivory doe wasnt as good as the PEW type wise, not to mension that it quickly fell ill to new shed syndrome and hense quickly died, leaving me with a pair that went on to be the founders of my lines now, but it was very slow going to start with.

My blue's are my babys, my favourite varitey and one that will never be evicted from my shed, numberous problems with the line, low pregnancy rate, infertile bucks and litters munched lead to extreme measures and after a outcross to blue point siamese my line was saved, i'm continuing to work hard on them and have been rewarded with a few red cards for my efforts so far.

My first show where i put mice on the table was at Harrowgate 2011 and the feelings i got that day have stayed with me ever since, nothing quite feels as good as winning with a mouse you've bred and fed and cared for yourself. The nmc is a very close friendly group, we chat online, over the phone and face to face at shows and it did my heart good to see that even someone very new like myself was treated the same, i've made very close friends with a couple of people and have enjoyed myself greatly the last year, i'd like to encourage anyone reading now that isnt a member and has an interest in showing to join, your not likely to regret it. As long as you remember your manners and are polite and respectful the club will take you under its wing. I've had advice from the leading fancyers who win time and time again, i've been reminded of things i may have over looked and discussed at great length with older members about the history of the club. You really do learn something everyday.

High lights of my time in the hobbie have to be falling over a table at a tent show and landing in John Mackril's lap and the giggle it produced, Thankfully Mark (cakeboy) didnt get photo evidance of my clumsyness instead snapping a baywatch like pic instead, which is quickly becoming an album of my silly pose's with the 'rain dance' pic of Harrowgate 2012 haha.

This is just a brief of whats happened and whatt not over the last year, i'll most likely add to this as time goes on. thanks for reading and i hope theres some familiar names still .....


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Kim!! You rock, chick! And that fall into Monsieur Mackerill's lap was utterly hilarious


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Great to have you back on here Kim, and with such good advice for people thinking of joining the club.

You've been missed on here xx


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

nice surprise :welcome1 back.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

The exodus from FB begins!


----------



## candycorn (Oct 31, 2011)

Hello! Glad to have such acomplised company! Now I demand photos! (grin)


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Oi, now then its not Cake Boy ney more kid. Its Dutch Boy haha

Glad to see you here again Kim, Your very well liked by everyone in the NMC.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Mark said:


> Oi, now then its not Cake Boy ney more kid. Its Dutch Boy haha


Sorry sport, Cake Boy is staying


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

WoodWitch said:


> Mark said:
> 
> 
> > Oi, now then its not Cake Boy ney more kid. Its Dutch Boy haha
> ...


Nah, Phil said so =P LOL


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

crumbs.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

SarahC said:


> crumbs.


Big fat crumbly CAKE crumbs :shock:


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Well if phil said so its law  Thanks ladys and jelly spoons. I'm excited tonight coz i know when i wake up its sunday and sunday is clean out day fav day of the week 7 hours of uninterupted mousery time. I have two very exciting blue litters in the nest that are fathered by dave safes awesome buck on my very best doe's the litter are looking very very good, nice dark toe's. I have 2 Longhaired blue litters with a few satins in the litters that are still very much a work in progress and i have about 22 pew and cream does to split from the bucks to litter. exciting exciting


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I wish I was excited by cleaning out.I've got a few long hairs as well,we all seem to have.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

i think i got them coz they are blue haha, they are very fertile and ment to be very good mothers as the litters i've had so far would attest too. And what a wonderful day it is today 18 degrees up here you'd think its was summer cant wait for the tent shows now....


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

I'm with Kim.
I still love spending every minute I can in my shed and clean out is just as fun a part as any other.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Me too  I've just finished doing mine, nothing makes me happier :love1

Welcome back, it's really nice to see you on here again xxx


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

thanks chick  i've had a good day, the only thing i want to know is why are my blues a pain in the bum all the Bucks have lovely dark toes but tan vents ... the does all have lighter toes and no tan on the vent .... come on get it together for me babys


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

as far as the vents go, that's like blacks tho kim - bucks always have tan vents, but does are the ones you show - and what wins!


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

They are getting there by sowood i should have some pretty nice ones, had a massive down size after harrowgate where i choose a few trios of the very best of them and got rid of the rest, must say its helped alot... sometimes before you couldnt see the work for all the rubbish in between. I'm also seroiusly thinking about giving up on the blue trii'm finding it very unrewarding.


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

don't blame you - i've given up on tris, not for me - too messy!


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Pmsl all these failed tri attempts, theyll be flooding the pet market before long with mucky dirty tri's once my pews and ivs are up and running i might get a few spare boxes and give them ago but at the momwnt they arent really intresting me as much as they did at the begining.


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

By failed i didnt mean failed as in rubbish more dis-heartend =]


----------



## Loganberry (Oct 24, 2008)

Right Mark - 'unrewarding' doesn't mean 'failed', nor does 'not for me'. Neither of those points actually means 'disheartened', either. I think Kim and I, both moderately successful fanciers, are equipped with the knowledge and skill required to make a go of tris if we want to. At no point in our posts did we mention our general failure and uselessness with them. I'm sure when you get a few going in your boxes the world of tricolours will be saved, though.

?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Loganberry said:


> Right Mark - 'unrewarding' doesn't mean 'failed', nor does 'not for me'. Neither of those points actually means 'disheartened', either. I think Kim and I, both moderately successful fanciers, are equipped with the knowledge and skill required to make a go of tris if we want to. At no point in our posts did we mention our general failure and uselessness with them. I'm sure when you get a few going in your boxes the world of tricolours will be saved, though.
> 
> ?


Thats what i meant  I was half asleep writing that and using this useless phone. I can see how youve read it that way tho =] If i was to take them on there no doubting that i would just ruin them anyway =]


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Now im out of the job centre/best i have woken up a bit and can see how my previous post may have come across as ill re do it how i meant for it to come out =]

The current expierenced memebers who have chosen to take on tri's have by no means failed but are doing a great job at improving them with every generation passing and although set backs are bound to happen, Everything is achievable and to come this far would be a shame to give up now. I'm sure that you will succeed Kim as others will too in time. So keep going, its a great confidence boost when you succeed as we all know. Getting a best markes at WC has given me a great deal of confidence that finally im starting to get there and that i must be doing something right for a change =]

Keep at it, you know you want to =]

Maybe sometime in the future once i've got my PEW and IV line going, i would like to have a go with Tris but that would be a fair distance to go and the work thats been put into them now can only mean that if i do get the chance to work with them, i'd be starting with such great stock =]

There hopefully that sounds better than my earlier post did, half asleep rambling on little a fool =] sorry for any spelling mistakes or grammer errors im still using the phone =]

And if thats no better, then screw it i resign haha =]


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

Finally i have more news, i finally have pew and cream litters due... its been ages since i had a litter from the pew and cream lines the problem being my old main stud buck sadly passed away at a ripe old age and the new bucks i brought in to help improve size died of new shed syndrome before the doe's got in kindle... so i had to wait awhile till my young bucks in the running on box's matured enough to mate with the many many doe's waiting to litter. Yey excited me...


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Kim even has blue Mouse boxes.


----------



## The Village Mousery (Aug 1, 2010)

I do indeed, The litters are starting to drop now in the mousery, its nice to finally have some nice big chucky pups in litters again. Temps have been up to 20 c in my area and shed doors been open all day every day this weekend. I also have a pidgeon chick coming up to being a week old and what an ugly chick a face only a pidgeon mum could love. I've still plenty to do in the shed and sometime in the next few weeks i'll be starting to make my wood breeding box's, the plastic RUB box's i started with last year are all but falling apart and patched in mutiple corners, but first the shed needs a good old spring clean, cobwebs removed, and a disinfect cleaning. Not that theres any illness kicking around just want to clean it fully out after the cold weather and not being able to gut it threw the winter.
i've got a couple of running on box's to go threw, a few long haired litters and a lh outcross.. and two or three litters of blue self and a litter or three of blacks. I'll be missing Manchester show this month, so good luck to all who go and i hope to see you all at sowood next month.

Kim x


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that. You'll be missed


----------

